# URL Problem (achtung Neuling)



## Coldasice (14. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen, ich hab eine kleines problem mit der url, sie ist viel zu lang!

  meine url lautet im mom z.b.: http://XXX.a15177293.alturo-server.de/index.php

 Sollte aber wenn möglich kürzer werden bzw. umbenannt werden, also wie hier auch "http://www.tutorials.de/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=22"

  ich will nachher haben: http://sha-inside.de/index.php anstatt dem http://XXX.a15177293.alturo-server.de/index.php !

  aber habe null ahnung wie ich das anstellen soll !?

  MFG

  Coldasice

 /wusste nicht wohin mit dem thema, also entshculdigt es bitte !


----------



## Sven Mintel (14. April 2005)

Wenn sha-inside.de deine Domain ist, solltest du demjenigen, bei dem du diese Domain erworben hast(idR dein Hoster), auf die Füsse treten, dass er dass ordentlich umleitet.

Du selbst kannst da nichts machen... das ist ein serverseitiges Problem.


----------



## Coldasice (14. April 2005)

Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn sha-inside.de deine Domain ist, solltest du demjenigen, bei dem du diese Domain erworben hast(idR dein Hoster), auf die Füsse treten, dass er dass ordentlich umleitet.
> 
> Du selbst kannst da nichts machen... das ist ein serverseitiges Problem.


 
 mein fehler, hab das nciht eindeutig ausgedrückt !

 Es ist mein eigener Server ! und mein Domain !

 MFG

 Coldasice


----------



## Dr Dau (15. April 2005)

Hallo!

Da die Domain ja schon besteht, muss sie auch schon auf ein bestimmten Server, ein bestimmtes Verzeichnis oder sogar auf eine bestimmte Datei verknüpft sein.

Beispiel:
Die Domain verweisst im moment auf 
http://dein-hoster.de/dein-benutzername/verzeichnis/irgendeine-datei.html
Das ist so im DNS eingetragen.

Nun willst Du die Domain aber auf
http://dein-eigener-server/index.php
haben.

Dazu muss im DNS der obere Eintrag auf den unteren Eintrag geändert werden.
Dieser Eintrag wird von dem Anbieter vorgenommen, bei dem Du deine Domain bestellt hast (z.b. 1&1, Strato usw.).
Es sei denn, Du hast DENICdirect genommen. Dieses würde aber bedeuten dass Du zwei voneinander unabhängige DNS hast. in dem Fall musst DU die Einträge in DEINEM DNS selber ändern.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Arne Buchwald (15. April 2005)

Voraussetzung: Deine Domain und Domain zeigt auf die IP-Adresse deines Servers

Anschließend DocumentRoot im Apache-Configfile richtig setzen.


----------



## Coldasice (19. April 2005)

Ich habe das immernoch nicht verstanden, könntet ihr mir das schritt für schritt beschreiben oder mir einen link zu einer seite bei der es beschrieben wird schicken !

 Mein hoster ist alturo.de !

 In meinem privaten bereich habe ich auch eine Option die sich "reverse mapping" nennt, in der die IP adresse steht und die lange url die immer vorne dran hängt"!
 ändern kann ich da nichts !

 MFG und danke schon mal !

 Coldasice


----------

